# Show Bettas for sale.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thailand Imported Bettas available for sale.

These are the best you will find anywhere...many are show champions already! 
Copper HM very beautiful youngster. $45










Blue/Yellow Mustard Gas HM fantastic finnage $45
3rd place winner at Octoberfish!










Green/Orange Mustard Gas HM Great showoff ready to breed $45 SOLD










Orange/Dot HM 2nd place winner at Octoberfish $45 SOLD









Black King Crowntail Fabulous boy! 1st place winner at Octoberfish $45 SOLD
not many like this one!!! Grab him now.









also available 
Female Pastel Turquoise HM 1st place winner at Octoberfish $35

Price includes delivery to GTA/Markham on Saturday Nov 10th only!


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Bettas*

Hi Anna
Nice fish. Too bad I had to miss Octoberfish.
Do you have matching females?
Catherine

PS. So your the one who won all the price money in the classes I sponsored LOL


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Catherine, I was looking for you at the show...thought for sure you would have brought some competition  

No I didn't get any females as I don't intend to breed them myself...too costly to bring them in now (they costs as much as the males do) unless someone wants a particular one.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay if anyone wants these Bettas let me know asap. I posted the ad on Kijiji and have had several inquiries so far. I would like the members here to get the first option on them, so please don't wait too long!

IF you buy 2 of them, I will discount the price by $5 each on all except the Black/Copper/Gold show champion...price is firm on him  thanks


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, do you have any Betta's left? If love one...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I currently have 3 Bettas left.
2 males and one female.

The 1st one Copper HM is still up for grabs 
and I have my Blue/Yellow boy available...he's discounted due to a tear
in his fins, which will heal over time.

and the Pastel/Turqouise Blue HM female.

Pickup is in Burlington, or I can meet in Mississauga, but cannot come out
to GTA now as I am terribly busy, and going away in a week for 10 days.
I would like these Bettas in new homes before I go if possible. 
thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be bringing in a few more Bettas after Dec 2nd...if there is a color/type anyone is looking for let me know...I can put it on the order. thanks


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

You had a gorgeous one a while back, mostly white with black and burgundy spots... Dragon scale? Not sure I've got the terminology right but I kick myself for not getting it. I'd love something like that...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I know the ones you mean...I brought in 2 of them, very rare coloration. Both were sold, one on GTA the other one at the Octoberfish show last year.

I have never seen another like them, but will keep an eye out for something similar.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

When you bring bettas in, do you have any control over the age of the fish you receive? Also, are some strains likely to be more durable than others? I am considering a betta and tank as a gift for my mother in law, who has been talking for ages about getting another one. I would like to get her a nice one, but since she will neither breed nor show it, a younger one makes the most sense, to maximize the portion of its lifespan she will have it for.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

All Thailand imported Bettas are on average 4 months old. 

No real difference in hardiness between HMPK, HM or CT its all up to individual owners, how you keep the Betta....good clean water is the key to longevity, so if you follow a good water regime and don't overfeed, your Betta will have a good life. 

Some live longer than others, my shortest one was 2 days after arrival and the longest one 5 years.


----------

